# ORS: All Dressed Up



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really had a good time shooting my One Ring Shooter yesterday so I decided to go ahead and finish it up some. The main reason I did was so that I could shape and groove the handle for a positive "index" every time. When the handle was just a plain round section of branch it would tend to spin in my hand after a few shots.

I did make one out of micarta that I showed off yesterday but I don't shoot as well with it.

The wood is crabapple, sanded to 150 with a coat of superglue:










It's essentially a long eyebolt with a handle on it, the shaft of the bolt goes almost all the way to the bottom of the handle. I'm finding this to be a fun and comfortable shooter and it makes me look forward to going out to shoot, even if I still miss more than I hit from anything over 20 feet.

Here's a little video of it in action:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

No one has said this?

One ring to shoot them al!

Nice work MJ.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good shootin for just getting started with ORS.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

It's fun just to watch you have fun.... You seem to have taken right to the release, and already shooting very well! Most folks don't allow themselves to get this far before forming their opinions as to why this type of style sucks. As for accuracy? Which I'm guessing will be the thing to determine whether you continue exploring or not.... Just don't forget that most any inconsistencies in accuracy, commonly believed to be caused by the "Bumped" release, can be ironed out of the shot by simply stretching a little more speed and power out of your bands..... Especially with the longer draw!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, man! The accuracy is coming along, I made a lot of progress today.
I think I might try out a 1745 loop and my preferred 1/2" ammo tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> No one has said this?
> 
> One ring to shoot them al!
> 
> Nice work MJ.


beat me to it, then again. . . i just had to -


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> beat me to it, then again. . . i just had to -
> 
> No one has said this?
> 
> ...


That's so cool!! Nice work, Imp!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> beat me to it, then again. . . i just had to -
> 
> No one has said this?
> 
> ...


Why does MJ have his shirt off ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is so cool man.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

this takes me back some years when my brother took a straight piece of cherry wood - tied a piece of tire tubing on it and said here, I used the heck out of it - nice little shooter - do you or have you ever had any "eye" hits with this shooter? and what brought this piece about? thanks for the sharing


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got several eye hits when I tried to shoot 1/2" steel yesterday. I think it was a combination of the extra size of the ammo and how much slower it was moving that caused the hits.
What brought it about was that someone posted something similar not to long ago and I wanted to give it a try  I didn't really expect it to work, especially as well as it does.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

My Granddad came home from WW1 with a Stick Shooter. It was his favorite.

He made me slingshots and taught me to shoot.

I went many years w/o a slingshot. Got back into it and enjoy shooting pests, cans, and plastic bottles.

I love your Single Shooter. I've got what will eventually be a single ring shooter, that I'm working on now.

It's a piece of Privet Hedge with serious groves in it from a vine. It's a candidate to be a 'Keeper'...

I somehow think Granddaddy John would have approved.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool Mj!


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

MJ

The ORS looks like fun! When I get a chance, I believe I am going to make one and give it a try.

Was wondering, what is the outside diameter of the ring of the eyebolt that you used?

Have you had any RTS's (return to sender) so far?

Randy


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Randy!
The ring has a 1" OD. If I were to make another one I would go with a smaller ring. Since the tubes pull straight back from the center of the ring that means that half of the OD is in the way of the pouch and needs to be shot over or around. If it were a 1/2" ring then there would only be 1/4" in the way. As it is this one requires a lot of pouch tweaking to avoid hitting the ring, although it is plenty possible.
No RTSs at all. The tubes seem to really pop the pouch open on the shot so the ammo doesn't get wrapped up.


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks MJ.

I just walked in 2 minutes ago from stopping by Home Depot. I took a chance and bought 2 different size eyebolts (1/4" x 3-3/4", 1" OD & 5/16" x 4", 1-3/16" OD).

Thanks for the heads up about using the smaller size ring (quality control). That makes sense!

When I go back out today, I will grab a smaller one.

Are we going to see you at Blue's next weekend? That's why I was trying to put a ORS together before I left.

Randy


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Although I have not mastered the wrist flip necessary to shoot a stick shot nor pickle fork, you can't beat a stick for compactness for those who can shoot them. I made one similar to yours and never got the wrist flip to work accurately for me although many here sure have. Nice ergo design!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just An Old Kid said:


> Thanks MJ.
> 
> I just walked in 2 minutes ago from stopping by Home Depot. I took a chance and bought 2 different size eyebolts (1/4" x 3-3/4", 1" OD & 5/16" x 4", 1-3/16" OD).
> 
> ...


Not going to be able to make it to Blue's this time, unfortunately.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like I need to run out yo get a ring to make a polymer clay and steel ORS, it will be much like my eyebolt and polymer pickle fork.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's cool MJ, I've Always thought it could be Dangerous for the hand, but I can see from your video how to shoot. Thanks for sharing. Bob


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah yes my new One Ring Shooters are done! I will tube and shoot them later today.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a fully customized fit!
Let us know how it works out :thumbsup:


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

would this be doable with flats??


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

sandynoobhead said:


> would this be doable with flats??


I dunno, maybe :iono:


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I've got a Stick, One Ring Shooter hanging over my desk. It has grooves from a vine around it... Looks good, but I've shot better. (Failure on my part)

Currently I shoot natural small Ring Shooter forks with tubes with better accuracy.

BUT...

My best accuracy is with a larger natural fork with bands shooting OTT.

Sounds bad, but I still prefer shooting tubes.


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

M.J said:


> sandynoobhead said:
> 
> 
> > would this be doable with flats??
> ...


well I'll try it, if it doesn't work, make it work


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

sandynoobhead said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > sandynoobhead said:
> ...


I'm happy shooting tubes 
You go ahead, though :thumbsup:


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

First, MJ. Brilliant!! Jeez dude, WTH can't you hit with a slingshot???? ((((Want one cast in aluminum?? hint hint))))

RatG....I am SO DIGGING that polymer....My son does fired clay art so I have a stock of different clays I put into baggies and can squish them around and find "the sweet spot" for holding/pinching/flowing....That kinda stuff....


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I want to try this, but im not going to do so without a propper explanation on how to shoot one of theese. Are the setup here with rope that widen the pouch? Can anyone point me in the right direction if there is an toturial on how to make and shoot one? Pretty plz! :imslow:

/Uba


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

CAN"T watch the VIDEO :stupidcomp: Any suggestions????


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Old Iowan said:


> CAN"T watch the VIDEO :stupidcomp: Any suggestions????


A while back MJ made most of his sling videos private so you won't be able to watch this one,


----------

